

Slack, HipChat race to replace office email - tajen
http://www.smh.com.au/business/slack-atlassians-hipchat-race-to-replace-office-email-20150814-gizelz?stb=fb

======
tajen
Why is it that there's a surge of chat clients nowadays?

\- Slack, HipChat (the latter I can't use it in my coworking space because it
requires everyone to use the same email domain)

\- 38 days ago Hack.chat -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9863152](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9863152)

\- 79 days ago RocketChat
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9624737](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9624737)

\- Yesterday Heim/Euphoria -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10068943](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10068943)

